# Locating feral colony



## Albert (Nov 12, 2006)

Check out the posts on Beelineing.

thanks,
Albert


----------



## db_land (Aug 29, 2003)

I'd guess there's a beehive within more like 100 feet. Stand there on a warm day (under an umbrella) and you'll probably locate the bees.


----------

